# compounds and release aids in the future olympics ?



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

its time to get the compound bow with release aids in the Olympics we need a push somehow to get this done. just look it all the classes for other sports and divisions, so why not get a compound bow and release aid division in the Olympic`s ? maybe make the distance 80-90 or even 100 meters ?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

feasible but remember, Longbows & Recurves are more prevalent in many of these other countries. Compounds don't rule in many of them. Yes, agree, there IS a place for compounds on a Olympic level & definitely longer distance than the recurve. 100 yds would be my guess.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

If it goes it'll be the 80cm 6 ring at 50m. Likely not until after 2020 at the earliest.

Then they should add both mixed gender and mixed equipment team events.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

all sounds good hope it finally happens by 2020.

may I add this : the prevalent part some countries never had beach volley ball ,basketball or hockey and really compounds have been around since late 60`s early 70`s , there are compounds made over seas now and really here in the USA and Canada way more compound archers and a lot more indoor and outdoor shoots for compound archers too.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I friended some archers from overseas (Estonia was one) at the 2014 NFAA Nationals (5 days) & Worlds (5 days) & they all shot Longbows & Recurves. They are all very avid competitors "over there" shooting various countries & share their photos, & events with me. Italy, Australia, Austria, Estonia are a few of these places & so far, I've seen more traditional bows than compounds.. Regardless, there is a place for the compound but increase the yardage some & since the average backyard shooter on AT has 4" groups at 60 & even 100 yds, make that GOLD just 4" with a half dollar 10 ring...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

The hunter face is around 65 yds & the targets (Olympic face) lined up are what they look like at 60 yds & a then a group of 4 & their arrows at FIFTY yards, not 60. Make that around 75 yds & it's not gonna be so pretty I'm guess & I have seen a TON of people shoot arrows on these various faces.. Lot of changes in group size once it gets past that 40, 50 yard mark.. But the AT shooters can't relate to that.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

I suppose it will have to be in meters like 90 meters the distance ? the other countries in Europe is kinda different but really it would be like going to another state because most of the countries in Europe are small compared to Russia or the united states. if compounds made the Olympics we all would be surprise how many countries would be in that class too,i am really surprised that the American compound bow companies don`t push to get in the Olympics.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

It will probably never happen. 
So much more goes into adding a new sport or discipline than you realize.

If something is added, something else has to go. There is only room for a certain number of archers from all countries. If compound was added, recurve would be cut so slim it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

XForce Girl said:


> It will probably never happen.
> So much more goes into adding a new sport or discipline than you realize.
> 
> If something is added, something else has to go. There is only room for a certain number of archers from all countries. If compound was added, recurve would be cut so slim it wouldn't be worth it.


here`s my thought : if archery wants to grow in the world and also in the USA ,we need compound bows with a release division to get in the Olympics,yes it could maybe hurt recurve division but it may also help recurve division to get stronger in the USA too ? let`s face it right now the best archer`s in the world shoot compound bows mostly and most of these archers are from the USA and are American made compound bows too. also Olympic trap for example nobody shoots a muzzle loader shotgun that was used in the beginning anymore in the Olympics, they all have the newest and the latest trap shotguns made.


----------



## Gwelfgulfer (Jul 1, 2016)

Pete53 said:


> Let's face it, right now the best archer's in the world shoot compound bows


But does that make them the best archers, of just in that form? If these 'best archers in the world' already know what it takes to get into the Olympics (Recurve), then why don't they pursue this option vs. trying to push in something that is more what the US wants vs. world wide? To me as someone new to this, I see Compound as having 2 crutches vs. Recurve in using the trigger and the velocity difference taking away a good portion of the elements (wind).


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

Gwelfgulfer said:


> But does that make them the best archers, of just in that form? If these 'best archers in the world' already know what it takes to get into the Olympics (Recurve), then why don't they pursue this option vs. trying to push in something that is more what the US wants vs. world wide? To me as someone new to this, I see Compound as having 2 crutches vs. Recurve in using the trigger and the velocity difference taking away a good portion of the elements (wind).


the money is in compound bows that`s why the better archer`s use them ! the U.S started basketball,beach volleyball and probably many more divisions that are now in the Olympics,so why not compound bow division ? the other countries will follow. have you ever looked at the trap guns used in the Olympics ? that`s not what were used in the olympics 10 or 20 years ago seems most countries figured that out.


----------



## Gwelfgulfer (Jul 1, 2016)

Pete53 said:


> the money is in compound bows that`s why the better archer`s use them ! the U.S started basketball,beach volleyball and probably many more divisions that are now in the Olympics,so why not compound bow division ? the other countries will follow. have you ever looked at the trap guns used in the Olympics ? that`s not what were used in the olympics 10 or 20 years ago seems most countries figured that out.


Until you have a head to head with a pile of the Compound coming over and waxing all the Oly. Recurve guys, I'll say its debatable to unlikely. Just because there is money in Compound, doesn't mean the best will flock there. If you are true to your sport, you'll stick with it, which is why you'll see so many fringe sports still going, people do it for love of the sport, not chasing the money...

BBall is played around the world with various different leagues, the NBA now has over 100 International players from 37 Countries, that's pretty impressive at the top level. Beach VBall, sure, natural progression from indoor, which again is played around the world, so its not so much a stretch that you have the talent already in place, and you are just changing the playing surface. 

Compound isn't a world wide thing. Available sure, but outside of the US/NA, is it the most popular? Or are you hinging its growth purely on it being in the Olympics vs. all the other money events out there already to legitimize it?


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

why not have the recurve archer`s try to wax the compound archer`s with compounds ? so there`s another way to look at it ? what archery needs is a another Olympic archery event with compounds and releases just two divisions male and female,besides the recurve divisions, there is no reason not to have a compound-release division in the Olympics except maybe a small group of recurve archer`s feel the recurve division will no longer be there ? or why not just have a long bow -bare bow division that`s how Olympic archery was started and use wood arrows too ?honestly in the Olmypics there should be a longbow-barebow division,recurve division and a compound -release division .>just a small note : I started shooting archery in 1960 with a long bow,barebow,back quiver and wood arrows that may just be the true archery way ?


----------



## Gwelfgulfer (Jul 1, 2016)

Because Recurvers aren't looking for legitimacy :smile: I would rather see Long Bows in before mechanical crutches.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Brady Elison was a compound competitor before going recurve, he wasn't the best at compound but he's done well at recurve. Alex Wiffler went the other direction but hasn't been as dominant in compound.
Neither is harder than the other, the standards are different. However on average the standard among compound archers is FAR higher. Any given state has at least a few guys who can tie the indoor record on any given day, it's easy to find someone better than you. With recurve you have to be prepared to travel.

As for the physical side: try both with competitive setups in a competitive setting and get back to me.


----------



## Gwelfgulfer (Jul 1, 2016)

I liken it to pitching, many have a good FB, few have a dirty curve. When you have velocity on your side, you can be less accurate as you always have that in your back pocket vs. having to guide the pitch in. I don't doubt you have people get carried away with the FPS a machine can generate vs. being told to work on your form as a key to success.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Gain some experience with both and get back to me. This isn't baseball, nor is it golf.


----------



## Gwelfgulfer (Jul 1, 2016)

grantmac said:


> Gain some experience with both and get back to me. This isn't baseball, nor is it golf.


You're right, its not either. Its a position/opinion taken from a complete outsider looking in without bias or knowledge of either. Please dismiss it more and you will see the lack of interest in your sport being taken seriously.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

This is a good discussion on the topic. I know it changed my outlook on compounds in the Olympics... http://bowjunkymedia.libsyn.com/bowjunky-media-podcast-episode-4


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a son who would do well in any archery division "300`s with 60 x`s in release division sometimes" he has many state 1st place awards to prove it and does have a hoyt olmypic recurve, and 2 custom black widow bows made for him. but here`s the thing his daddy "me" can`t afford to send him to learn and shoot olmypic recurve division all over the world and I am sure there are many American archer`s that have the same money problems here in the U.S.A. the compound bow is dominant and will remain there, competition is tuff in the compound release division and all the rest of the divisions have very few archers competing in comparison . compound bow-release division just makes since for future olympics


----------



## Atilliator. (Aug 24, 2016)

I don't like two wheel drives.


----------



## Atilliator. (Aug 24, 2016)

If those handbows are allowed with release aids, crossbows should be allowed to, they are the same thing but the two wheel drives are more complicated and harder to use.


----------



## Atilliator. (Aug 24, 2016)

compared to recurve crossbows ofcourse.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

well just maybe x-bows should be allowed also in the Olympics in their own class too ?


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Every Olympics, the same old "Compounds should be in the Olympics" threads start up. 

These threads are always started by people who have no idea how the Olympics works. (Here's a hint. Find out.)
They are the same people who have no method of influencing the decision and have not bothered to see how long this movement has been there. 
Once they find out that, they look at what other sports have been included SINCE the push has been there. 

Have a look at what other sports have been included lately and will feature in the 2020 Olympics. 

There is pretty much nobody except a tiny minority of people who want to see compound in the Olympics. Until the general public want to ahead of other sports, it will never happen. 

There is absolutely no money to be made for the IOC in including another sport which has virtually no market value to a paying TV station or network. 

If archery was ever going to be a huge sport, it's had at least 50,000 years to become one. It's pretty safe to say that it won't ever be. 

The only reason that "Compound in the Olympics" threads turn up exclusively in archery forums is because nobody else cares. Compound archers are apparently unable to realise that they are the only people who do and that they're up against larger, better funded sports with a huge potential audience that the IOC can market the televised participation to. 

The biggest issue that archery has is that everyone who has never done it, takes for granted that they could do it. They've grown up with TV and Movies showing that everyone who picks up a bow is incredibly good. 

So there's no understanding of the challenge for the vast majority of people. 

Every single aspect about archery and compound in general, as well as history shows that there is pretty much no hope EVER of seeing it in the Olympics. 

Every single argument, suggestion, reason and appeal that I've ever seen runs up against the same overwhelming issue:

99.99 percent of the general public finds archery boring. It's a minority sport and compared to recurve archery around the world, compound is even smaller. 

Fix those issues and you might see compound in the Olympics. 
But I doubt it.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

beach volleyball hot girls in a bikini and the networks go bananas , well maybe compound archery needs a different approach ? you see its all about who watches it to make more money with comercials its not about what`s right so to be honest just take all archery out maybe then ? or maybe a compound division would be much more interesting ?


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Did you notice that there is a maximum area size for the beach volleyball girls uniforms? They can't actually wear too much. 
I wonder why that is?
No such regulation on the guys though. 

Recurve archery is in the Olympics so that countries who can manage to scratch together the least requirement of a clear bit of flat land 70m long can have the option of competing. 
The poorest countries still have the option of being in the Olympics so it can be "Inclusive"
Athletics and archery are the least expensive infrastructure and equipment reliant sports left in the Olympics.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

ladies beach volleyball ya I knew there was some sort of clothing thing and I also enjoy watching them too.> the countries that do win awards in Olympic archery can afford compounds but why not keep the recurve division for all countries but add a division with compound- release for the countries that want to support it ? to be honest some of these other countries are so small compared to most states in the U.S.A or Russia in the first place, so if they don`t compete in this event its not a big deal nor is it fare to hold back the bigger countries for a new event just because a small country can`t compete.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

You really don't understand the concept of the Olympics, do you?


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

so you feel its to help all little countries feel good because they also are competing in the Olympics ?> concept really ? > and again women`s beach volleyball a Olympic sport and they need to wear small amounts of clothing what the heck does that have to do with an olympic sport ? except to make more money with showing more skin and young hot girls ? so is that concept ? argument is over wizzy


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

It's not an argument. It's a statement of fact. 
I can't help it if you can't understand it. I can't comprehend stuff for you. 
Maybe if you actually knew about the world other than the USA, you'd have a clue.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

so you live in a liberal country that you can`t even own and/or carry a handgun good luck with that . yes I live in the U.S.A. a free country to own a firearm and use it for target or protection ,24 hours a day and all days of the year "WE CAN CARRY A HAND GUN". yes we think different i am not a liberal .


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Once again. You have no idea what you're talking about. 
How can you argue about the Olympics when you don't know anything about the rest of the world? 

How about you do something as simple as actually look for facts?


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

I am sure America pays plenty money for the Olympics to be held in other countries and America take`s its share of Olympic medals too. now as far as the Olympic spirit or fellowship : get over it, its about making money and what countries do well for bragging rights . the rest of the world ? really ? America feeds and police`s the world more and better than any other country with> AMERICAN TAX PAYER MONEY. the world owes America alot, our American young soldiers die ,get wounded, give years of their time to defend many countries away from family and friends.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

You have now taken "Compounds in the Olympics" to be justified because of American Tax Payers. 
I'm going to make a bet that you've never left the USA. Never listened to anything other than American news and have no idea about what goes on in other countries or even if they exist. 

So, in effect, you're saying RAH RAH USA, but you've never actually done anything yourself. You're not even worth discussing this with because you have to fall back onto arguments that aren't even relevant and I don't think you're smart enough to come up with any original thought. 

I hope that this thread withstand the test of time. It needs to be a permanent reminder of how the average American can be so very very average in so many ways.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

whiz-Oz said:


> It needs to be a permanent reminder of how the average American can be so very very average in so many ways.


You are being very generous.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

whiz-Oz said:


> You have now taken "Compounds in the Olympics" to be justified because of American Tax Payers.
> I'm going to make a bet that you've never left the USA. Never listened to anything other than American news and have no idea about what goes on in other countries or even if they exist.
> 
> So, in effect, you're saying RAH RAH USA, but you've never actually done anything yourself. You're not even worth discussing this with because you have to fall back onto arguments that aren't even relevant and I don't think you're smart enough to come up with any original thought.
> ...


>so does south America,mexico,jamaca,canada and some other islands enough or do I need to list more as just an very average American of countries I have visited> wiz ? and as an average tax paying American many of us would just like to see compounds-release class in the Olympics, its just that simple . > now for the original thought ? who started this post in a very positive note ? Pete53 or just me the unknown average American. so wiz take a deep breath think a little more positive its only a post on why not have a compound-release in the Olympics ? so let`s all try to advance archery in a much more positive attitude no matter if you use a longbow,x-bow,recurve or a compound its just a game and all of us archer`s need to work together to improve more ways to promote archery in all countries.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

While there are a huge number of compound shooters here in the U.S. , recurve is king in the rest of the world. There simply is not enough desire from other countries to introduce it to the Olympics.

In the U.S. there's maybe five or ten people that make their primary living as professional compound shooters. Korea alone has over two hundred that make their living shooting recurve.
There's only around 30,000 member in the NFAA and USA Archery combined and that includes all the different bows and classes and sexes. I remember reading an article that said France's archery federation had over 100,000 member, the overwhelming majority of which shoot recurve.

As it is there is very little interest here in the U.S. from compound shooter to shoot competitively. It is estimated that there are between four and six million compound archers in the U.S. that hunt. Yet it hard to get ten guys to show up for an Olympic style competition at the Easton Newberry Archery Complex, as fine of a place to compete as you will find in the world. I guaranty you there are 10,000 compound archers living within fifty miles or an hours drive of the place but there is just no interest.

One thing that is in the favor of the compounds entry into the Olympics is the fact that it can be shot in the same venue as the recurve so there would be no additional cost to the host country. The same thing would help with cost in countries that wanted to create a compound team. Also a quality compound is cheaper over time that a quality recurve so again cost is reduced.

Pete, you were talking about the U.S. giving money for the Olympics. That is a common misconception. The U.S. government does not give one penny to the Olympics. Not to the U.S. Olympic committee or to a single athlete. Zip, zilch, nada.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Pete53 said:


> >so does south America,mexico,jamaca,canada and some other islands enough or do I need to list more as just an very average American of countries I have visited> wiz ? and as an average tax paying American many of us would just like to see compounds-release class in the Olympics, its just that simple . > now for the original thought ? who started this post in a very positive note ? Pete53 or just me the unknown average American. so wiz take a deep breath think a little more positive its only a post on why not have a compound-release in the Olympics ? so let`s all try to advance archery in a much more positive attitude no matter if you use a longbow,x-bow,recurve or a compound its just a game and all of us archer`s need to work together to improve more ways to promote archery in all countries.


So yes. You've never left the American influence. Be careful or you might visit a country that doesn't speak English. 
You still don't have a clue about anything. Just keep typing. 
You're not convincing anyone of anything other than that. 
All of sudden you think that the Olympics will promote archery in all countries? 
The only simple thing in this thread is you. 
You're arguing outside your ability to comprehend. You can't even capitalise your sentences properly and you're expecting people to take you seriously?


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

whiz-Oz said:


> So yes. You've never left the American influence. Be careful or you might visit a country that doesn't speak English.
> You still don't have a clue about anything. Just keep typing.
> You're not convincing anyone of anything other than that.
> All of sudden you think that the Olympics will promote archery in all countries?
> ...


 >big deal I did not capitalize sentences properly. wizzy its easy to look for negative things,so go right ahead and continue on your big boy keyboard.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

ccwilder3 said:


> While there are a huge number of compound shooters here in the U.S. , recurve is king in the rest of the world. There simply is not enough desire from other countries to introduce it to the Olympics.
> 
> In the U.S. there's maybe five or ten people that make their primary living as professional compound shooters. Korea alone has over two hundred that make their living shooting recurve.
> There's only around 30,000 member in the NFAA and USA Archery combined and that includes all the different bows and classes and sexes. I remember reading an article that said France's archery federation had over 100,000 member, the overwhelming majority of which shoot recurve.
> ...


yes you are mostly right except donations are tax deductible


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Pete53 said:


> >big deal I did not capitalize sentences properly. wizzy its easy to look for negative things,so go right ahead and continue on your big boy keyboard.


I like how you tell me it's easy to look for negative things, yet you haven't managed to look outside your own little world and see things from a viewpoint that isn't yours. 
Maybe start at what other people who don't do archery would like to see in the Olympics? 
And equally how their opinions don't matter unless the sport is televisable? 
Everyone who keeps going on about how it won't take any more effort to do, on the same field, etc etc forgets that it increases the amount of non televisable content vying for the same market. 
If you've got something that is going to sell to a limited crowd, why would you make twice as much of it?
The World Archery youtube channels demonstrate exactly the viewer potential of well produced and commented compound archery. 

Their viewing figures can be destroyed by a three minute funny cat video.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

To be fair, nothing on YouTube can stand up to a 3 minute funny cat video.

Wasn't archery in the top 5 watched sports in the last few Olympics?
Personally I think well shot and commentated WA Field would be very popular to watch.

The other thing to consider is that events which are extremely exciting to participate in are frequently boring as hell to watch (sailing).


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

grantmac said:


> To be fair, nothing on YouTube can stand up to a 3 minute funny cat video.
> 
> Wasn't archery in the top 5 watched sports in the last few Olympics?
> Personally I think well shot and commentated WA Field would be very popular to watch.
> ...


I have seen the comment about "one of the most watched sports at the Olympics" but have been unable to find any actual data on that. Being as it's so widely quoted, you'd expect that it would be easy to back up. Even World Archery would be pimping those sorts of figures. 
I can't find anything and I've been looking on and off for years. 

Considering that archery as a sport has been around to televise since before television was invented, I think that it having any sudden popularity would be highly unlikely. You just have to see what is popular to watch now to understand what would be popular to watch at the Olympics in the long term once the novelty wore off. 
If anyone actually thinks that having 10 minutes of coverage every four years is going to achieve anything, their expectations aren't being accurately formed. 

Archers are the absolute worst people to ask about the appeal of archery. It has appeal for participants and is very limited to that. Football in all codes has appeal that exceeds the participant base. 

Sports which have criteria like this will be and have been included into the Olympics since people have been pushing the "Compound in the Olympics" bandwagon. While all the other arguments have been around for it keep coming up. 

There's a push from bridge players to get bridge into the Olympics. Compound archers are all *** about that, but oddly enough can't figure out that any other sports trying to get in think of compound archery in exactly the same way. 

Economics trumps wishful thinking.


----------



## spartaman64 (Jul 5, 2016)

Pete53 said:


> its time to get the compound bow with release aids in the Olympics we need a push somehow to get this done. just look it all the classes for other sports and divisions, so why not get a compound bow and release aid division in the Olympic`s ? maybe make the distance 80-90 or even 100 meters ?


i think it would be more likely for them to go the world archery standard for outdoor compound with the target at 50M but a much smaller target face than the recurve target face.


----------



## spartaman64 (Jul 5, 2016)

ccwilder3 said:


> While there are a huge number of compound shooters here in the U.S. , recurve is king in the rest of the world. There simply is not enough desire from other countries to introduce it to the Olympics.
> 
> In the U.S. there's maybe five or ten people that make their primary living as professional compound shooters. Korea alone has over two hundred that make their living shooting recurve.
> There's only around 30,000 member in the NFAA and USA Archery combined and that includes all the different bows and classes and sexes. I remember reading an article that said France's archery federation had over 100,000 member, the overwhelming majority of which shoot recurve.
> ...


there are actually more major compound competition than recurve competitions and arguably there is a bigger compound scene when it comes to the world archery organization tournaments. there is definitely enough desire


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

whiz-Oz said:


> I have seen the comment about "one of the most watched sports at the Olympics" but have been unable to find any actual data on that. Being as it's so widely quoted, you'd expect that it would be easy to back up. Even World Archery would be pimping those sorts of figures.
> I can't find anything and I've been looking on and off for years.
> 
> Considering that archery as a sport has been around to televise since before television was invented, I think that it having any sudden popularity would be highly unlikely. You just have to see what is popular to watch now to understand what would be popular to watch at the Olympics in the long term once the novelty wore off.
> ...


NBC stated a while back that Archery was the most streamed sport in the Olympics. They were not comparing it to the televised sports.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

spartaman64 said:


> there are actually more major compound competition than recurve competitions and arguably there is a bigger compound scene when it comes to the world archery organization tournaments. there is definitely enough desire


There are more major compound tournaments in the U.S. Most of the rest of the world is still shooting recurves.

I am all for compounds in the Olympics but there are very few compound shooter in the U.S. interested in that type of archery.


----------



## spartaman64 (Jul 5, 2016)

ccwilder3 said:


> There are more major compound tournaments in the U.S. Most of the rest of the world is still shooting recurves.
> 
> I am all for compounds in the Olympics but there are very few compound shooter in the U.S. interested in that type of archery.


i think globally there are more compound tournaments also. and if there are enough global compound archers for the world archery organization to have tournaments then there are enough for the olympics


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

This year 2016 at the Vegas indoor archery tournament >just in the men`s F.S. compound division there were over 40 different countries competing ." owe by the way I was there too",so again why not a compound - release division in the Olympics ?


----------



## Atilliator. (Aug 24, 2016)

You know something Pete53, im convinced, if price is the issue than skeet shooting should not be in the Olympics, but since it is i dont see why Compounds should not be there to, i think the reason they are not is that Recurves and Longbows have a sort of snob appeal to them.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

Atilliator. said:


> You know something Pete53, im convinced, if price is the issue than skeet shooting should not be in the Olympics, but since it is i dont see why Compounds should not be there to, i think the reason they are not is that Recurves and Longbows have a sort of snob appeal to them.


yep the snob thing is a big part of it, but also in the back of minds of these snobs is they are worried compounds will take over archery in the Olympics ,just as recurves with sights have done to longbows shot in the traditional way at the Olympics in the past.


----------

